# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  New nodes, new Trwn soon..

## Zakk

Τσεκάρετε πως θα είναι το δίκτυο κορμού σε λίγο καιρό, μιας και τόσος [λίγος] εξοπλισμός υπάρχει στα χέρια μας.

Νομίζω είναι αποδοτική τοπολογία με αρκετότατη κάλυψη.

Υπόψην τα linksys στα νέα nodes [spiros, malifoukas] θα φοράνε openwrt rc5, καθώς και ο std θα πέσει για λίγο κάποια στιγμή [θα ενημερώσουμε πότε] για να γίνει αλλαγή firmware και σε αυτά τα χαζοκούτια  :: 



Υ.Γ. Τελικά με τι πρωτόκολλο θα παίξουμε? ospf, bgp ή olsr? Θα μου πείτε δοκιμάστε τα βέβαια..

----------


## Zakk

Τελικά:
->Πρωτόκολλο: olsr για αρχή
->Διευθυνσιοδότηση: [like awmn] ένα c class το κάθε ap
->Εκτός από τα 3 αυτά Access Points, ανάλογα με τις δυσκολίες κατά την εγκατάσταση, τον εξοπλισμό που έχουμε κτλ, ενδέχεται στο Backbone να υπάρχουν και οι κόμβοι Alg0, Picburn3r, Mandar.

So, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να βοηθήσει στην εγκατάσταση κεραιών ή στο σετάρισμα των linksys ας με ενημερώσει εγκαίρως  ::

----------


## Gollum

καλησπερα,
σε λιγα χρονια θα ερθω να μεινω μονιμα στην Τριπολη. αυτο που ηθελα να μαθω ειναι τι τυπου εξοπλισμο χρησιμοποιειτε. 

Αποτι βλεπω ολοι με linksys παιζετε? Αν στησω εναν κομβο με ομνη και bb λινκς με ταρατσοPc και μικροτικ πανω θα υπαρχει προβλημα? 802.11α εννοειται θα εχουν πανω.

Αυτο με τον βασικο κορμο τι ειναι παλι? BB link δε θα μπορω να βγαλω? Μονο client σε καποιον κομβο επιτρεπεται να εισαι?


ΥΓ : Το σπιτι μου (3 οροφοι) θα ειναι στον καμπο της μηλιας κοντα στον Αγ Μηνα (αν δεν κανω λαθος).μιλαω για την εξοδο απο την εθνικη οδο που λεει για λεβιδι-βυτινα.Δεν αναφερομαι στην επομενη εξοδο απο την εθνικη , που περναει μπροστα απο τα ΚΤΕΛ. ξερω ειναι λιγο μακρυα αλλα οχι αδυνατο φυσικα, να γινουν καποια λινκς και απο εκει.Με σοβαρη δουλεια παντα...

TRWN-windID : #65

----------


## papashark

> καλησπερα,
> σε λιγα χρονια θα ερθω να μεινω μονιμα στην Τριπολη.


[off topic]

τυχεράκια...  ::  

[/off topic]

----------


## pan-pan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Gollum
> 
> καλησπερα,
> σε λιγα χρονια θα ερθω να μεινω μονιμα στην Τριπολη. 
> 
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> τυχεράκια...  
> ...


Αυτα ειναι.. Μας δουλευουν και οι Πειραιώτες..  ::   ::  Παντως φιλε μου Gollum μηπως να το ξανασκεφτεις?

----------


## Gollum

> Παντως φιλε μου Gollum μηπως να το ξανασκεφτεις?


Τι να ξανασκεφτω? Με δικο μου σπιτι ιδιοκτητο? Οπως το θελω εγω? Σε χτημα 4 στρ?? Δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει καλυτερο πραγμα.  :: 

Ασε που λογω επαγγελματος (γεωπονος) εκει εχω περισσοτερο και καλυτερο μελλον και δευτερον και κυριοτερον η δουλεια που θα κανω απαιτητει να ειμαι στην εξοχη  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> καλησπερα,
> σε λιγα χρονια θα ερθω να μεινω μονιμα στην Τριπολη. αυτο που ηθελα να μαθω ειναι τι τυπου εξοπλισμο χρησιμοποιειτε.


Μεχρι τοτε βλεπουμε... παντως προς το παρρον παιζουμε με λινκσυς με μπολικες καρτουλες cm6 με Debian και καμοια φορα και μικροτικ...

Απο ολα εχει ο μπαχξες...




> Αποτι βλεπω ολοι με linksys παιζετε? Αν στησω εναν κομβο με ομνη και bb λινκς με ταρατσοPc και μικροτικ πανω θα υπαρχει προβλημα? 802.11α εννοειται θα εχουν πανω.


Και εδς εχουμε 3 ταρατσοPC και 5-6 routerboards πλεον των απαρχαιωμενων λινκσυς .. οποτε ολα καλα...

----------

